# Diversity Schwul/Lesbische Gilde sucht Member und einen Heimatrealm



## touser (23. April 2008)

Was die Damen von "Play Vanilla" können, können wir schon lang^^

Daher suche ich auf diesem Wege möglichst tallentierte und nette Schwule und Lesben zur Gründung der Gilde Diversity.

Ich fänd es sehr schön, wenn der Post nicht mit blöden Sprüchen von Kleinkindern zugeflamed wird sondern wirklich intressierte Member vorschläge zu Realm und Fraktion machen.

Ich würde für Frostwolf oder Echsenkessel voten und auf Hordeseite spielen.

Bis denn dann der Touser





PS: (stellt euch nur die Möglichkeiten für einen abartig plüschigen Gildenwappenrock vor die sich damit eröffnen^^)


----------



## Mightymagic (24. April 2008)

Daumen hoch für Deine Idee, auch wenn ich nicht beitreten kann.

Und Euren Gildenwappenrock sehe ich auch schon vor mir:

Rosa Grund mit weissem Plüschhasen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravnica (24. April 2008)

Gibt es schon Leute die sich gemeldet haben? Oder wie ist der momentane Stand?


----------



## touser (24. April 2008)

Ravnica schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Leute die sich gemeldet haben? Oder wie ist der momentane Stand?



leider bisher nix :-(


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2008)

Anmerkung: Es geht hier um einen Gildenthread (und ich unterstelle mal einfach dass er ernst gemeint ist) - lasst eure Flames & bitte zu Hause.


----------



## SaschaOHA (24. April 2008)

Wäre sofort dabei! Melde dich mal wenn es Neues gibt


----------



## touser (24. April 2008)

SaschaOHA schrieb:


> Wäre sofort dabei! Melde dich mal wenn es Neues gibt



da wärn wir ja schon 2^^


----------



## SaschaOHA (24. April 2008)

Werden sich sicherlich noch welche melden. Einfach mal abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (24. April 2008)

Was für nen guten Grund gibt es bitte eine schwule/lesbische Gilde zu gründen???????


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. April 2008)

was für nen guten Grund gibt es sich derpainkiller zu nennen hast nen defizit wa?


Ich finde die Idee auch super obwohl ich nicht schwul/lesbisch bin.


----------



## Manuki (19. Mai 2008)

Hehe, lustige Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sehen wir der Wahrheit mal ins Auge, die meissten von uns Schwuppen haben andere Intressen als WOW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird also schwer genug Leute zu finden.

Lesben...hmmmm....da denke ich würden sich mehr finden lassen....

Also gute Idee mal, mal sehen ob sowas umsetzbar ist

Lg.
    Manu


----------



## Felicat (27. Mai 2008)

Hmmmm sofern auch nicht ganz schwul/lesbische Member erlaubt sind würden hier ne Transe und ihre Partnerin gern mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben uns zwar eher an die Allianz gewöhnt, könnten aber auch *ausnahmsweise* mal Horde zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

